# vaginal hysterectomy with cystoscopy - coded separately



## jenmar (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello...does anyone know if a diagnostic cystoscopy (52000-59) is included in the vaginal hysterectomy (58262) or can this be coded separately?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Thouvenel (Oct 5, 2012)

Should be coded separate.


----------

